# Carolina Bloody Mary Regatta



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 
I met a gentleman last weekend who is involved with the planning of the Carolina Bloody Mary Regatta next weekend so I told him I'd try to help spread the word. The race will be Saturday, October 8 from Southport, NC to Wilmington, NC (the pic is a screen shot of the race route on my Navionics mobile app). After the race (from what I understand that means on Sunday) there will be a celebration with food and a band at the Cape Fear Yacht Club. Here's the website: Carolina Bloody Mary Regatta


----------



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

Race is canceled due to hurricane. It's going to be rescheduled but not sure what the date is yet.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Was gonna say, that'd be an INTERESTING race.


----------



## choppyseas (Jul 14, 2016)

The Bloody Mary Regatta has been postponed to November 19th. This is also the weekend of the RiverFest in Wilmington, NC which is a fun event to attend. Visit Carolina Bloody Mary Regatta for more info. Also, the Riverfest website is wilmingtonriverfest.com.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmmmm, their website still says it is cancelled and does not show a new date.


----------



## Neilnt (Mar 19, 2017)

This would be awesome to go see. Thanks for the link and info


----------

